# Peanut Butter?



## zoco (Nov 23, 2010)

How many of you consume PB and do you think it's a good bodybuilding food?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

i cannot buy pb when cutting as i will eat it with a spoon.

no self control


----------



## Tomo1984 (Mar 21, 2010)

i have at least 2 tb spoons a day between meals. Love the stuff also high in cals and fats.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 5, 2011)

i decided to buy myself a jar the other day six.8g of protein per serve it states,


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

I use the whole earth smooth peanut butter,Tastes amazing :thumbup1:


----------



## Brotein (Mar 22, 2010)

I have just been introduced to the world of putting peanut butter in my porridge


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

For me, If keto no. If not yeah


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes I have some on toast most days.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

too calorie dense for me tbf, but have used it in past for nice snickersy type home made protein flapjack


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

i go through about a jar a week......on toast, in my shakes, good way to increase my calorie intake


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Think I'll have to join the PB craze



JM_89 said:


> I use the whole earth smooth peanut butter,Tastes amazing :thumbup1:


Do they sell it smooth??



Tomo1984 said:


> i have at least 2 tb spoons a day between meals. Love the stuff also high in cals and fats.


How many grams would that be, you think???


----------



## Gazbeast (Oct 30, 2009)

Try it on a digestive as a snack, and try not to munch the whole packet in a sitting........ :lol: :lol:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Same with butter lol


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

love pb and great for an snack at work


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

i love the stuff, can easliy polish of a jar in 4 days, whole earth £1 at the moment in tesco!!!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Ruggersplayer said:


> i love the stuff, can easliy polish of a jar in 4 days, whole earth £1 at the moment in tesco!!!


Just about to state the Tesco offer, i've got about 10 jars of it now :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

crunchy with banana on toast.....the dogs !


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> crunchy with banana on toast.....the dogs !


my fav too,or in a sarni.....nom.nom.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Love peanut butter.. but luckily have got it under control.. used to stand there spooning it in! I dont have any during the day, and more towards the evening before bed.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> crunchy with banana on toast.....the dogs !


Now that I've gota try! Tesco here I come.........


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

1010AD said:


> Now that I've gota try! Tesco here I come.........


I used to love that... but I added the runny honey over the top of the banana as well! yumm.. wish I was bulking again.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Bulk1 said:


> I used to love that... but I added the runny honey over the top of the banana as well! yumm.. wish I was bulking again.


This snack is getting better by the minute.. How many kcals are we up to?? :whistling:


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

Love getting the big spoon into it


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

1010AD said:


> This snack is getting better by the minute.. How many kcals are we up to?? :whistling:


 haha.. thats the 1st rule in peanut butter toasty club.. we dont talk about the numbers! :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

LOVE the stuff...check it out lads:

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/peanut-butter#reviews

No added salt, sugar or palm oil and less than a fiver a kilo, tastes fantastic imo too.


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

PEANUT BUTTER FOR THE WIN


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/peanut-butter

1kg for somthing like £4 and its better nutrional quality than the sh!t youll get in supermarkets, also a million times cheaper. Going to get myself a tub i think.


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

1kg of pure peanut butter has always been around 4.50-70 in holland and barrets!


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

kaos_nw said:


> 1kg of pure peanut butter has always been around 4.50-70 in holland and barrets!


Hmmm didnt know that, tbh i never look in there because their supplements are an absolute con so i guess i just assumed most other stuff would be lol


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

love it but prefer the salted versions - useful stuff


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

getting a tub


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Meridian from H&B is about the same price as the MP stuff but no delivery charge (if you have a store near you).


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

a jar a week for me 25+grams protein per 100gram, yum


----------



## bigboybigbeef (Feb 10, 2011)

I have made my own, get some peanut flavour oil from a Chinease supermarket only £2.50 tastes great, add half a cup to some melted lard, about 50p from supermarket then put in a container and let it solidify and it is beautiful, full of fat and Kcals and cheaper than normal Peanut butter.


----------



## Big Bird (Sep 9, 2009)

Cottage Cheese + 1tbsp of meridian natural crunchy peanut butter before bed =) eat it all year round whether dieting or bulking! Delicious!


----------



## bigboybigbeef (Feb 10, 2011)

cottage cheese before bed? do you not get nightmears?


----------



## Big Bird (Sep 9, 2009)

Haha no dude it is delicious =) casein ftw


----------



## bigboybigbeef (Feb 10, 2011)

oh ok might try that i get nighmears off cheese lies heavy on my stomach, can I get casein from the shops?


----------



## andyfrance001 (Jan 11, 2011)

Got to be Whole Earth brand all the others are to much sugar and salt and crap fats, I have a spoon before I go walking in the morning and a spoonful just before bed, yum yum, spread it on some wholemeal New York Bagells as a tasty snack in the morning


----------



## Big Bird (Sep 9, 2009)

Don't quote me on it dude but i heard somewhere that cottage cheese is pure casein or something!

Mah.... i eat it anyway because its delicious =) slow digesting protein combined with the fat from the peanut butter means your metabolism has something to work with through the night!


----------



## bigboybigbeef (Feb 10, 2011)

where do I get whole earth?


----------



## andyfrance001 (Jan 11, 2011)

any big supermarket pal


----------



## SeBb0 (Jan 8, 2011)

asda's on brand ftw! no extra sugars & cheap!

i go with tahini every now & again to switch it up, both feggn lovely on toast with cinnamon & pumpkin seeds!


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Love it, get through 2 jars a week.


----------

